# Got my lowering



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

*New pictures of my Hood & Frontbumper*





































what do you think about it?


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

dude that looks sweet!!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sweet Azz ride....

Don't open the door next to any nice curbs


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ill super phat son, seriously I like those rims ten times more with the drop than without


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

quit showing off


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

thx guys 

the next step is an Injen intake, TFTscreen and DVD player in the car 

i'll keep yah informed


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

btw that dumb-ass sitting in the car, that's me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I hate it when dumb-asses sit in my driver's seat. Get a stick and hit him with it


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

btw could be that i leave belgium this summer and go to ... the USA  hopefully i can get the hotel thingy sorted out and i'll b in miami for about 2 weeks  (without my car )


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What did you use to lower it?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sweet ride............


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats a sweet ass car...why does the us always get shafted


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *What did you use to lower it? *


i used Intrax Adjustable to lower it ... bit hard to ride but very good grip on the road


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *thats a sweet ass car...why does the us always get shafted *


AGREE !!! The US needs a tight hatch like that, that is not a fugn honduh or a VW  I would buy one in heart beat. 

Killer car guy, I like it very


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like a mix of a Toyota Matrix and a Mazda Protege 5.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Coco said:


> *Looks like a mix of a Toyota Matrix and a Mazda Protege 5. *


  u need glassed ... err... i mean u need some heavy glasses


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You may be right....those Matrix look like crap!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it looks sorta like the VW golf


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I think it looks sorta like the VW golf *


ok u guys ... u r crossing the line ... u can say much about my car, but don't compare my car with those crap cars like a VW golf


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

take it easy brutha.....its all good man. my altima looks like a those new saturns and those are crap cars too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the VW golf (somewhat)


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

What do yah think about my new front & hood


Before: 



















After: these pics r from the latest international carshow i've been (last weekend)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice!! I like both


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

REAL NICE!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

o shit, that is tight man. It looks really pissed off.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks great, i like it alot


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

as u can C there r some new pic's of my car ... what do u all think about it???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nismodude said:


> *as u can C there r some new pic's of my car ... what do u all think about it??? *


 Do you take Discover? .

All I have to say is GODDAMN, THAT CAR IS SIC.:thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow.killer ride


----------

